# Cloudy Ice-o-matic



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I installed two water filters for two Ice-o-matic Ice/water dispensers in an empty office space two weeks ago. Office folk are moving in and are displeased at the cloudiness of the water being dispensed. Appears to be alot of air being mixed in with the water as it's being dispensed as the water turns clear in about a minute. Any of you guys run into cloudy filtered water? What can I do?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Its air if it clears in a minute....

Tell them to call their water supplier.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Has nothing to do with the plumbing or filtration as you described it. Those units may need some adjustments with the settings. I have done that a few times...not rocket science but requires some effort. I do not know if that will help at the point when the water changes to a solid.


----------



## beavercreekhc (Mar 15, 2010)

just a few questions, did you clean the pump and tray i have seen that do it. sounds like a very simple fix if you ask me but i need a little more info. freon charge good? is there still cleaner in the bin from a previous maintenance? how many batches did you run?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe they have the carbonation attachment...:laughing:

On a serious note, when a new filter is installed, I always flush with alot of water to get all the tiny air bubbles out. Keep filling a glass vessel with water until it runs clear.


----------

